# 1959 Schwinn Tiger $1000



## Jay81 (Oct 29, 2016)

Not mine! 
Metro Detroit CL 1959 Schwinn Tiger for $1000 "fully restored" http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/5851965823.html
Wrong fork, wrong seat, wrong pedals, wrong bars/grips, wrong chain ring,rear rack that don't belong on it, and worst of all, WRONG PAINT! (but hey, its got the original rims!)
I really wish people would learn the difference between restoration and customization! Not to mention, even if it were correctly restored, it wouldn't be worth anywhere near a grand.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 29, 2016)

Are you sure it's not yours?

Call/text Jay @313-283-1743 for more info.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 29, 2016)

Definitely not me lol. I didn't even pay attention to the guy's name.


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 29, 2016)

What did they do to that poor bicycle.


----------

